

Show HN: I built a digital photography magazine. - esusatyo
http://the-photo-journal.com/

======
abdophoto
Nice job! I'm not big on the typography on the cover. I think the idea is
great, but could be better designed.

~~~
esusatyo
Thank you, I do realise that too. I'll try to do a design refresh soon.

